# Vaporesso Tarot



## Bartart (12/5/16)

Hi guys and gals has anybody tried this mod?
Looks good in pics and the normal utube reviews seem positive.
Is vaporesso a decent brand? I've seen some good reviews of other hardware.
But the company seems new to me so not sure if I should pull the trigger on this mod.


----------



## Stosta (12/5/16)

From what I've heard so far this mod is a complete win! Tagging @brotiform !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker (12/5/16)

Link or pics pls


----------



## brotiform (12/5/16)

Stosta said:


> From what I've heard so far this mod is a complete win! Tagging @brotiform !



I absolutely LOVE my Tarot. It's comfy , well built and easy on the eye. The only downside I have to this mod is that it lacks USB charging.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bartart (12/5/16)

http://www.vaporesso.com/tarot-vtc200-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bartart (12/5/16)

Here pics from the website

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (12/5/16)

Looks like an awesome mod to have hey


----------



## Bartart (12/5/16)

It certainly does look decent, for me it's between this and the RX 200 
But the rx200s is about to arrive 
Decisions decisions


----------



## shaunnadan (12/5/16)

the tarot is a good looking mod, very slim an comfortable buttons. 

the is a slight overhang when you use some bigger tanks and because of the shape its a bit top heavy and prone to being knocked down a bit easier than others.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/16)

As @shaunnadan said... good looking and comfortable and slimline... but the gap it has on the one side because the top isn't flat is really stupid... also it falls over for the same reason on the base. But so far I'm enjoying the mod... time will tell as to how the battery lasts...


----------



## zadiac (12/5/16)

Two things bother me a little:

The obvious overhang
The contact area with the table/whatever. It looks like it can fall over way too easy.

Other than that, it looks like a nice mod.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bartart (12/5/16)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I look forward to your complete review @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------

